# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Uneven footings

## Wombat2

I'm laying down a 2 row 3x2 meter rectangle of concrete block (400x200x200) The footings were laid in a hurry a number of years ago when a concrete delivery had a bit left over and I wasn't fully prepared so they were done in a panic with no levels to speak of. I've managed to get a block at each corner placed square, parallel and level with each other - took some packing of some and trimming 37mm off another but got them set up right - now the rest should be straight forward except for a dip of about 50mm in the middle of a 3 meter side for about a meter. Should I try and level this bit with some fresh mixed concrete or pack the blocks up and fill the gap with mortar? 
Oh - it's just a cook shed so not a critical structure - just using the block in an attempt to make it vermin proof.

----------


## Blocklayer

I'd mix the concrete and re-level the footing. 
50 mm is too much for mortar and with only 2 courses to get it level, you'll probably end up with a mess if you try.  
It will be a LOT faster to lay the blocks on a level footing, and you wont get any where near as cranky trying to bog up the low parts and cut the blocks on the high parts. 
:

----------


## Wombat2

Thanks Blocklayer - I was leaning that way but wanted reassurance - cutting the blocks is no hassle - only 3 to do anyway - but the al-cheap diamond blade in the angle grinder is magic - like a hot knife through butter  :Wink 1:

----------


## Blocklayer

> but the al-cheap diamond blade in the angle grinder is magic -- like a hot knife through butter

  They're pretty good at removing digits and limbs (and eyes) too. 
diamond blade + angle grinder = 000. 
(Keep the phone handy). 
:

----------


## autogenous

Make a mix with blue metal dust to level off. 
If I had ever seen an owner done the footings while in the trade Id walk away. 
Being absolutely level is critical, both at the end right the way through. 
It can take as long to level footings as it can to build a wall.  Its more than pouring concrete in the ground.

----------

